

CKEditor 3.0, formerly known as FCKEditor, released (WYSIWYG editor) - slater
http://ckeditor.com/blog/CKEditor_3.0_is_here

======
rudd
Thank god they changed the name. This is truly a great editor and I've seen it
used many times, but I always felt uneasy saying it out loud or even typing it
to someone who had never heard of it. It's just awkward. The new name has no
(blatant) bad connotations.

------
dpnewman
Looks hopefully like a great rewrite. FCK = Definitely a major player in the
wysiwyg scene for long years. I have fingers x-ed on this being the step that
resolves the search. Finding a wysiwig that is not bloated and overly complex,
bug-free and has the essentials, has occupied me for years. The one thing CK
clearly swung and missed in their demo though is the seeming thrill they
express about being "colorful". The defaults for modal dialog buttons: bright
orange, yellow and green!! CKEditor, you could not have done anything more to
suggest you were somehow ignoring or out of touch with the evolution of web UI
than this. Now I know that this is all css customizable. Great. I look forward
to altering those. But really, if you can show us a web site with good design
that uses flaring colors in a text editor UI, I will be stunned. Anyway, sorry
for the rant... thrilled that you have moved this forward and can't wait to
try. I hope though that you quickly iterate the defaults and the demo on the
site to be in line with the notion that UI widgets should not scream for
attention, but emphasize the clean and functional.

~~~
brandonkelly
Haha, definitely agree with this. I took some time to override much of the
Kama skin's CSS (including the dialogs) for Wygwam. Ended up with something
much more clean: <http://brandon-kelly.com/fieldframe/showcase>

------
dabeeeenster
The paste form Word feature is still woefully poor. The only editor I know
that does this well is XStandard, which is a browser plugin and not free.

Anyone know if this is something the CKEditor team are working on?

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Is the problem related to cp1252-to-utf8 conversion issues?

~~~
trezor
As far as I know codepages is all about the browser (usually handles this
well) and server-side solution (your milage may vary). When it comes to
problems with (F)CKEditor, my problem in this particular case is usually the
markup.

The markup from Word may be "slightly" mangled and all, but you need massive
amounts of server-side code to clean it up and it just feels so unnecessary
when it actually renders fine in the editor client-side.

Small but very annoying bug. In the end I switched to the YUI rich-text editor
and it seems to be working better.

~~~
eli
I've had decent luck using TinyMCE's with the Paste From Word plugin along
with a pretty restrictive whitelist of allowable tags and attributes.

Interesting to hear that YUI does OK out of the box, I may have to give that a
shot.

------
GiraffeNecktie
I'm very pleased with the accessibility improvements. Not just because it's
the right thing to do, but it means that building interactive sites where
accessibility is a project requirement will be a lot easier.

------
Keyframe
It would be useful to have a simple editor like TinyMCE but with image
browsing/uploading plugin that doesn't just provide you with a file system
interface. Instead it would be more useful, IMO, to have a database backend
powered images table that you can search through via autocomplete/tags that
you can give to each image when uploading it. It would also be useful to have
a module in that plugin to search flickr and other services images for CC
friendly images that you can transfer to your site easily - retaining all the
authors info (to be displayed next to an image).

Actually I have this in my TODO list somewhere down the road.

------
mlLK
I thought this editor looked familiar, my University (IU & IUPUI) has been
using the same 'FCKEditor' for 5+ years now; nevertheless, it serves as our
WYSIWYG editor for sending messages back and forth via our University's
version of Sakai's (<http://sakaiproject.org/portal>) messaging system, I
couldn't tell you how many times my session has timed out costing me a couple
paragraphs of my time o_O

Sloppily implemented (<http://imgur.com/uarQy.jpg>), <french-accent> _No_
</french-accent>?

~~~
pilif
while I agree that F?CKedit is a lot of baggage and not very friendly to
program against, the timing out sessions are a problem of the guys that
implemented your messaging system and not a problem of CKedit.

------
philfreo
And if you use ExpressionEngine (a very popular CMS), there's a new plugin for
it: <http://brandon-kelly.com/wygwam>

------
lleger
Too bad it still sucks. It's such a pain to implement.

------
revorad
Wow, they claim to have had more than 3.5 million downloads since 2003. I have
never even heard of this editor before.

Does anyone here use it?

~~~
joshsharp
Used it for ages, it worked better than TinyMCE back in the early days (though
I think they're probably equal now.)

Interestingly, I swear FCK was the creator's initials - I wonder if the app's
name change is a reflection of a name change on his behalf? ;)

~~~
davecardwell
There is a “notes on the new name” section on the linked article:

“For years we have been fighting with a relatively important issue with
FCKeditor. While its quality has been strongly accepted, its name brought us
troubles, mainly inside English speaking countries. The fact is that the
initials of Frederico Caldeira Knabben have an unfortunate match with the most
used English bad word.”

------
jdbeast00
fckeditor code was such a pain to explore, hopefully this complete rewrite
solves those problems. we use it over tinymce at work because of the free
upload addons.

------
mrfish
I used to curse FCKEditor because it was so slow and unweildy for ajax apps.
Creating and destroying and then customizing was a pain. Not many WYSIWYG
editors really do these nicely. They all seem to be made to work in a static
load once html page. Now CKEditor says you can do all that so I'm very
excited. If it is fast, can create and destroy with ease and plays well with
jquery then it's my new favorite editor!

~~~
c3o
Thanks in advance for reporting back here whether it lives up to these
promises once you've tried it :P

------
thras
One of our users had dropped this into their web structure years ago, never
updated it, and had their account nicely owned due to a years-old
vulnerability.

------
oink
Now with 90% fewer snickers.

